# My sub is getting hot?? HELP



## Chase3411 (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay so I have an alpine type r swr-12d2. It's a dual voice coil sub and takes 1000w rms. I have it hooked up with a hifonics 1000.1d amp and it's wired to 1 ohm for 1000w rms. it's in a ported box and I have everything wired correctly. I set my gain using a multimeter. I also have the low pass and subsonic set correctly. I don't know why my sub is getting hot it also smells like it is burning something. My ground is all good and so are my power wires. I am using 4 guage wire. I don't know why the sub would be getting so hot. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

I see two problems. If you have to run 1 ohm in order to match the rms power of the components, your amp is too small. Try purchasing an amp that will give you 1000w rms at 2 ohm stable. Running a 1 ohm configuration is known to cause stress and increased heat on both the mosfet supply and the voice coils. If you have already smelled electrical burn from the woofer, more than likely you have already lost one coil. In that case you might as well toss the woofer and buy a new one that is dual 4 ohm coils and run 2 ohm stable to your existing amp. I would recommend the 10" or 12" Image Dynamics IDMAX D4 V.4, they run from $400 to $500. Well worth it.


----------

